# Western Nebraska



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Call backs to the 3rd in the Qualifying:

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21

Aaron


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Aaron, you seem to have the scoop on the trials I'm interested in these days...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

27 dogs called back to the Open.....double land blind.....

I do believe Kenny Trott took 1st and 2nd in the Qual....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

"I do believe Kenny Trott took 1st and 2nd in the Qual...."

Yippee! Way-t-go Scratch and Opie 
________
New Jersey Dispensary


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to my good friend DJ Schuur on a Jam in your first qual out this year.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SD Lab said:


> Congrats to my good friend DJ Schuur on a Jam in your first qual out this year.


Ditto. Duane told me that with the weather, he's done one set of water marks and one water blind with her so far this year. Good job Libby!


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone know the call back #s for the open?

Thanks!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open
triple on Dodge Hill terrain
good test lots of answers
1,3,5-11,13-15,17-22,26,27,33-35,41-44

double land blind 
eating dogs alive 
4 to run in morning


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Qual Results:

1. Trott
2. Trott
3. Blythe
4. Nelson-14
RJ Nelson-1
Jam Nelson and don't know others sorry

Aaron


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats Aaron.

More...

Jam Blythe-15
Jam Schuur-16


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 
> 4. Nelson-14
> ...



Congrats Aaron


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind:

1,3,5,6,7,10,13,15,18,20,22,27,33,41,42


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Callback to Open water marks:

5,7,10,13,15,20,41,42


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Land mark was a triple, 2 retired, same area /terrain as the Open, very good setup......

Amateur callbacks to the land blind 

2-6, 8, 12-14, 16, 18-20, 24-26, 28-34 total of 23

A tough land blind was setup,but scrapped due to horribl weather - plan is to pick up in the morning with a double land blind.....

FOM


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Any word on the final results of the open?


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats Aaron!


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Open
1 - Hardscrabble Ride the Wind (Rider) O-Sydney Gardave, H-Kenny Trott
2 - Candlewood's She's So Fine (Sophie) O-Alanson Brown III, H-Alanson Brown III
3 - The Cptn's Sierra Shadow Ale MH (Porter) O-Brian Oswalt, H-Bart Peterson
4 - AFC Fat City Pacer O-Dewitt Boice (Pacer), H-Dewitt Boice
RJ - Third Creeks Twisted Sister (Twist), O-Moira Sheehan, H-Paul Knutson
Jam - A Shot of Tuaca (Tui), O-Joe Harris, H-Joe Harris


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats Bart, Porter and Oz!!! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Any news on callbacks for the ams?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results:

1st Ted Shih and Buffy # 33
2nd Dan Myers and Slo # 13
3rd Dave Winters and Daisy # 5
4th Lanse Brown and Rosa # 20
RJ # 28 Prime
JAMs: #12 Porter
# 26 Lainee and Bullet 

Andy


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the final results!!!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Derby results?
________
Marijuana Test


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Lance and Ted!!!! What a great weekend!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations, Lainee on the JAM. The good colors cannot be far away.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Derby:

1st #14 -O: Dave Bezesky H:Steve Blythe
2nd #1 -O/H: Walt Barnes
3rd #17- O:LauraineGrevolos: H: Steve Blythe
4th #21 - O: Richard Reesman H: Steve Blythe
RJ #20 O: Martha & Chris McCool ; H - Kenny Trott
Jam #3 O/H - Steve Blythe
Jam #19 O: Patti Nelson ; H- Greg Nelson


It was a beatiful sunday in western Nebraska..
as for my youngster-close but no. - but


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Dave,

Congrats on Another win with Raven. I think you are getting spoiled now! 3 wins out of five starts, and a total of 5 ribbons. Wow you have a special dog there. She's Money. Congrats again. Not a bad day for Lone Willow either with Steve getting 3 out of the 4 places. Way to go Guys.

Nick Welch


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go lanniee and Bullet  You will be getting the tin soon.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

SD Lab said:


> Dave,
> 
> Congrats on Another win with Raven. I think you are getting spoiled now! 3 wins out of five starts, and a total of 5 ribbons. Wow you have a special dog there. She's Money. Congrats again. Not a bad day for Lone Willow either with Steve getting 3 out of the 4 places. Way to go Guys.
> 
> Nick Welch


Nick,

She got dropped after the 3rd in her first derby. Then she won 3 of the next 4, Jamming last week. Steve said it was because she knew I was there and that I can't come to any more field trials. Too bad, she's going to have to get used to it, I'm going to have to handle her. She would be special to me if she couldn't mark. She's just a cool dog.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to the Judges 
- Don Driggers and Charles Bearden (Open)
- Ken McCartney and Mike Schafer (Am)

And to the club members (I apologize for leaving anyone's names out)
- Bart and Nola Peterson
- Ted Brewer
- Vern Tellitz
- Jeff Hess

For their efforts

On Saturday, temperatures were in the high 30's and low 40's with a driving 25 mph wind, rain, snow, and just plain nasty

The contestants got to sit in their protective (and warm) vehicles. The judges and workers did not

And congratulations to Lainee, who made a hard run for the brass ring.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Ted and Buffy, on to Stowe with another. Now get Zowie qualified!

Kim


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

JKL said:


> Congrats Ted and Buffy, on to Stowe with another. Now get Zowie qualified!
> 
> Kim


Looks like another great year for FreeRidin Retrievers!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

JKL said:


> Congrats Ted and Buffy, on to Stowe with another. Now get Zowie qualified!
> 
> Kim


Alas, West Nebraska was Zowie's last field trial.

Last year, at 9 1/2, his brother Ace told me that he no longer wanted to run field trials. Not in the marks, but in the water blinds. As Kip said, each dog has a finite limit of water blinds in it.

This year, at 10 1/2, Zowie told me that it was time to bring him home.

So, now he gets to lie on the couch, belch, fart, watch TV and enjoy life in retirement.

He was my first FT dog ... and the first to bear the Freeridin name

Where does the time go?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to lanse and ted. great weekend. i hope lanse didnt get out of control.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> And congratulations to Lainee, who made a hard run for the brass ring.


Thanks, I learned a LOT about my dog this past weekend, found some very needed confidence in his ability, not to mention just how important teamwork can really help.....it was good to play all weekend.



Ted Shih said:


> Alas, West Nebraska was Zowie's last field trial.




Wow, I did not realize this.....Give the "old man" an ear scratching for me.....

See you next weekend....

Lainee, Flash and "Butthed"


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Way to go lanniee and Bullet  You will be getting the tin soon.


I hope so....you get get "tin" unless you get to the 4th.......it is nice to go home with a ribbon....

FOM


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Lanie,

A HUGH congratulations from Petey and Me! Your hard work is paying off & you and Bullet will be at the end more and more. It's just the way those Cruise Kids are!

It's always a thrill to finish your first all-age. Now you know what it takes to get there & you will work harder to get there more and more. We are proud of you!

Vicki


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> It's always a thrill to finish your first all-age. Now you know what it takes to get there & you will work harder to get there more and more. We are proud of you!
> 
> Vicki


Actually Butthead and I "finished" one last year - it was UGLY, but the judges were kind enough to let me take home a Greenie.....it was kind of funny because they were telling me not to give up when I was trying to convience Butthead he was NOT a billy goat - I came close to yelling "NO HERE!" several times.....but the judegs kept after me, to keep working with him, they could of easily of not given me a greenie and that would of been a valid thing to do, but they also know how hard it is to get a finish in an AA stake - they knew how important a green ribbon can be.......it is a memory I'll cherish for years to come.....

This greenie however, was hard fought.....Bullet was a very, very good boy.....if I can take the lessons I learned from this weekend and improve I think we just might find some real color! He is a pretty neat dog......glad he is mine!

FOM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Lainee, good on you and Bullet.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Congrads Fat City Pacer... I was told he is now FC AFC..!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

duckster said:


> Congrads Fat City Pacer... I was told he is now FC AFC..!!!


Well congrats to Dewitt and FC AFC Pacer!

FOM


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Wow, a brown dog placing 3rd in the Open and Jamming the Amateur! Great job Porter!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

The Open win (second in a month!) finished Rider's FC as well. 
And Daisy's placement in the AM qualifies her for the party in Stowe next month. 
Yea team!
________
Stratosphere


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats to LAURAINE & dave GREVLOS :lol: on Jiggy's 3rd place in the derby. Especially this being her first trial. I knew you guys would be in the color soon. Keep it up.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Congrats to LAURAINE & dave GREVLOS :lol: on Jiggy's 3rd place in the derby. Especially this being her first trial. I knew you guys would be in the color soon. Keep it up.


I'll second that. Dave and Lauraine are great dog people. I'm sure there are more ribbons on the way - congrats!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Alrighty Bart, Brian and Porter,,, What a weekend. Porter your passing yourself onto your puppies... My porter puppy rocks!!!

Sidney,,, I'm thrilled for you and Kenny... Congrats...

And Aaron,,, you didn't do too shabby either...;-)

Ted,,,, How bittersweet for you... How you must have felt when Zowie picked up his last bird... I know I would have been leaving the line in tears.... 

Welcome to Retirement Zowie!!! Enjoy it well!!!

Angie


----------

